# J'arrive pasa effectuer d'achat sur apple store



## lildom16 (30 Juin 2012)

Bonjour,

j'ai un soucis avec mon Ipad 2 j'arrive pas a effectuer des achâts en ligne quand j'inserer les coordonner de ma carte visas il me demande de donnee le street et le format de téléphone indique USA alors que la langue de IPAD 2 est en français est-il possible de changer le cela et comment m'y prendre car je ne peux inserer lesinformations de  mes coordonnées banquaire qui sont basée en France.

Merci de votre reaction


----------

